# Can they ACTUALLY communicate with the dead?



## TheParser

Some people occasionally appear on television talk shows and claim that they can communicate with the dead.

Are they ALL scam artists?

Are a FEW of them gifted individuals who actually have this ability?


----------



## Ringel05

I communicate with the dead every day on this board........


----------



## TNHarley

If that stuff was real, i might be inclined to say some speak to the dead.


----------



## Death Angel

For the living know they will die; but the dead do not know anything, nor have they any longer a reward, for their memory is forgotten.


----------



## Michelle420

Some do.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

They're all scam artists.


----------



## task0778

Well, there's a lot of people who say it's true, either they had some kind of experience themselves or they had a seance or whatever you might call it with a medium that convinced them the dead did indeed have something to say to the living.   If you don't believe it, no problem;   I don't think anyone is going to spend eternity in hell for not believing anything.   LOL, could be you'll have to come back in another life though until you get with the program!


----------



## Michelle420

task0778 said:


> Well, there's a lot of people who say it's true, either they had some kind of experience themselves or they had a seance or whatever you might call it with a medium that convinced them the dead did indeed have something to say to the living.   If you don't believe it, no problem;   I don't think anyone is going to spend eternity in hell for not believing anything.   LOL, could be you'll have to come back in another life though until you get with the program!



I've had dreams and also things shape into hearts. I think they are messages from my sister.


----------



## ChrisL

I don't believe it at all.  I don't think anyone can "communicate" with the dead.  I don't believe that the dead are capable of communicating anymore.


----------



## Marion Morrison

theDoctorisIn said:


> They're all scam artists.



I disagree.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're all scam artists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
Click to expand...


Are you going to send them $19.95 for a session?    Sucker.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're all scam artists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you going to send them $19.95 for a session?    Sucker.
Click to expand...


ummm, no. But I've had premonitions before.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're all scam artists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you going to send them $19.95 for a session?    Sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm, no. But I've had premonitions before.
Click to expand...


Coincidence and imagination.  You don't have any super powers.


----------



## ChrisL

You add a coincidence to a belief in the supernatural and an overactive imagination, and you have a "psychic."    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Then again, maybe some people do get feelings or premonitions.  Does that mean that anyone can communicate with a dead person who no longer has a functioning brain?  Doubtful!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Now I ain't N'awlins superstitious,yeah, but I am to an extent.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> Now I ain't N'awlins superstitious,yeah, but I am to an extent.



Not me.  Not at all.  There are usually always logical and sensible explanations.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Several of my kin said there were ghosts in a certain house in town. It may still be there.

You bold enough to spend the night? Not me.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> Several of my kin said there were ghosts in a certain house in town. It may still be there.
> 
> You bold enough to spend the night? Not me.



Sure.  I've gone into plenty of buildings that were allegedly "haunted."  Never saw a thing.  The last thing I'm afraid of is imaginary ghosts when there are PEOPLE running about.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're all scam artists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you going to send them $19.95 for a session?    Sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm, no. But I've had premonitions before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coincidence and imagination.  You don't have any super powers.
Click to expand...


I surely do not, but God told me what I had to do 3x beforehand and I did it, so there's that. It saved our lives. It probably wasn't so much me, but my grandma he wanted to save.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're all scam artists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you going to send them $19.95 for a session?    Sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm, no. But I've had premonitions before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coincidence and imagination.  You don't have any super powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I surely do not, but God told me what I had to do 3x beforehand and I did it, so there's that. It saved our lives.
Click to expand...


You think God talks to you?


----------



## eddiew37

TheParser said:


> Some people occasionally appear on television talk shows and claim that they can communicate with the dead.
> 
> Are they ALL scam artists?
> 
> Are a FEW of them gifted individuals who actually have this ability?


I'd love to communicate with trump


----------



## ChrisL

eddiew37 said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people occasionally appear on television talk shows and claim that they can communicate with the dead.
> 
> Are they ALL scam artists?
> 
> Are a FEW of them gifted individuals who actually have this ability?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to communicate with trump
Click to expand...


Send him a message on Twitter.  You don't have to be a psychic to do that!


----------



## emilynghiem

TheParser said:


> Some people occasionally appear on television talk shows and claim that they can communicate with the dead.
> 
> Are they ALL scam artists?
> 
> Are a FEW of them gifted individuals who actually have this ability?



Dear TheParser
there is no way to tell if you are receiving messages from angels or from demons.
Humans are not omniscient, so it's all faith based.
The most we can determine is whether we interpret the message we receive
in a positive consistent way, or get a negative self-serving fearbased msg out of it.
so the content of the message can be tested to see
if it is consistent, positive and constructive or harmful and leading in a negative direction.

For example, when Andrea Yates reported receiving voices or mssages of "angels"
the content of their message was to kill her children while they were innocent
so they would get into heaven.  Whether these were angels or demons,
if you take the message and compare it with the advice and counseling of others,
clearly this message is inconsistent and counseling her to do wrong.
it is never necessary to kill someone to get them into heaven.
so there was fallacy and false/fears to begin with that were skewing this message.

So by reviewing the content of the message,
you can check with other sources to ensure
if this message is consistent and supportive of God's ideal will
or is misdirecting the person to go against God's will.


----------



## ChrisL

emilynghiem said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people occasionally appear on television talk shows and claim that they can communicate with the dead.
> 
> Are they ALL scam artists?
> 
> Are a FEW of them gifted individuals who actually have this ability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear TheParser
> there is no way to tell if you are receiving messages from angels or from demons.
> Humans are not omniscient, so it's all faith based.
> The most we can determine is whether we interpret the message we receive
> in a positive consistent way, or get a negative self-serving fearbased msg out of it.
> so the content of the message can be tested to see
> if it is consistent, positive and constructive or harmful and leading in a negative direction.
> 
> For example, when Andrea Yates reported receiving voices or mssages of "angels"
> the content of their message was to kill her children while they were innocent
> so they would get into heaven.  Whether these were angels or demons,
> if you take the message and compare it with the advice and counseling of others,
> clearly this message is inconsistent and counseling her to do wrong.
> it is never necessary to kill someone to get them into heaven.
> so there was fallacy and false/fears to begin with that were skewing this message.
> 
> So by reviewing the content of the message,
> you can check with other sources to ensure
> if this message is consistent and supportive of God's ideal will
> or is misdirecting the person to go against God's will.
Click to expand...


Andrea Yates wasn't receiving any messages.  She had a psychotic breakdown from postpartum depression.


----------



## ChrisL

A Lot of psychopaths think that God speaks to them.  It is a very COMMON symptom of mental illness.  It is called religious delusions.  It's very, very common.  It probably has to do with their religious background, guilt, schizophrenia and/or any combination of factors of "crazy" combining.  

The brain is an AMAZING organ.  People with split personality disorder usually have experienced severe trauma and the mental illness of split personality disorder is their brain's way of protecting them from the trauma.


----------



## task0778

ChrisL said:


> Then again, maybe some people do get feelings or premonitions.  Does that mean that anyone can communicate with a dead person who no longer has a functioning brain?  Doubtful!



The concept of a soul is basically a spiritual, non-material thing that continues to exist when the physical body ceases to function, and that includes the brain.   So yeah, some people believe communication is possible with the soul of a dead person.   I'm not trying to convince anybody of anything, but there is quite a bit of evidence from people under hypnosis who could speak in a foreign language learned in a past life, even an extinct language that no one speaks today.   Or they can describe places and people that they've never met or been to.


----------



## Likkmee

ChrisL said:


> I don't believe it at all.  I don't think anyone can "communicate" with the dead.  I don't believe that the dead are capable of communicating anymore.





TheParser said:


> Some people occasionally appear on television talk shows and claim that they can communicate with the dead.
> 
> Are they ALL scam artists?
> 
> Are a FEW of them gifted individuals who actually have this ability?


NO. But what they can communicate with is demons who can read the history of the idiot in front of them and "tell them" what to say. FOR A PRICE

“And when they say to you, ‘Consult the mediums and the spiritists who whisper and mutter.’ Should not a people consult their God? Should they consult the dead on behalf of the living?” vs. 20, KJV. “To the law and to the testimony, if they speak not according to this word, it is because there is no light in them.”


----------



## ChrisL

task0778 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, maybe some people do get feelings or premonitions.  Does that mean that anyone can communicate with a dead person who no longer has a functioning brain?  Doubtful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concept of a soul is basically a spiritual, non-material thing that continues to exist when the physical body ceases to function, and that includes the brain.   So yeah, some people believe communication is possible with the soul of a dead person.   I'm not trying to convince anybody of anything, but there is quite a bit of evidence from people under hypnosis who could speak in a foreign language learned in a past life, even an extinct language that no one speaks today.   Or they can describe places and people that they've never met or been to.
Click to expand...


Well, while I can't explain that, I think there are probably other explanations that don't involve spirits or super psychic abilities.  Some of them are probably hoaxes too.


----------



## task0778

ChrisL said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, maybe some people do get feelings or premonitions.  Does that mean that anyone can communicate with a dead person who no longer has a functioning brain?  Doubtful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concept of a soul is basically a spiritual, non-material thing that continues to exist when the physical body ceases to function, and that includes the brain.   So yeah, some people believe communication is possible with the soul of a dead person.   I'm not trying to convince anybody of anything, but there is quite a bit of evidence from people under hypnosis who could speak in a foreign language learned in a past life, even an extinct language that no one speaks today.   Or they can describe places and people that they've never met or been to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, while I can't explain that, I think there are probably other explanations that don't involve spirits or super psychic abilities.  Some of them are probably hoaxes too.
Click to expand...


Could be.   OTOH, an open mind is not a bad idea either.   Either way.


----------



## ChrisL

task0778 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, maybe some people do get feelings or premonitions.  Does that mean that anyone can communicate with a dead person who no longer has a functioning brain?  Doubtful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concept of a soul is basically a spiritual, non-material thing that continues to exist when the physical body ceases to function, and that includes the brain.   So yeah, some people believe communication is possible with the soul of a dead person.   I'm not trying to convince anybody of anything, but there is quite a bit of evidence from people under hypnosis who could speak in a foreign language learned in a past life, even an extinct language that no one speaks today.   Or they can describe places and people that they've never met or been to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, while I can't explain that, I think there are probably other explanations that don't involve spirits or super psychic abilities.  Some of them are probably hoaxes too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be.   OTOH, an open mind is not a bad idea either.   Either way.
Click to expand...


I just don't believe in supernatural things.  That is just too far out for me.


----------



## Michelle420

I believe in them because they happen to me. I can only give my own opinion of what they mean to me.


----------



## task0778

ChrisL said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, maybe some people do get feelings or premonitions.  Does that mean that anyone can communicate with a dead person who no longer has a functioning brain?  Doubtful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concept of a soul is basically a spiritual, non-material thing that continues to exist when the physical body ceases to function, and that includes the brain.   So yeah, some people believe communication is possible with the soul of a dead person.   I'm not trying to convince anybody of anything, but there is quite a bit of evidence from people under hypnosis who could speak in a foreign language learned in a past life, even an extinct language that no one speaks today.   Or they can describe places and people that they've never met or been to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, while I can't explain that, I think there are probably other explanations that don't involve spirits or super psychic abilities.  Some of them are probably hoaxes too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be.   OTOH, an open mind is not a bad idea either.   Either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't believe in supernatural things.  That is just too far out for me.
Click to expand...


'K.   But if you're wrong and I go first I'm gonna be standing there at the Pearly Gates when you get there with my arms folded and saying "So, what do you think now?".


----------



## Pete7469

ChrisL said:


> I don't believe it at all.  I don't think anyone can "communicate" with the dead.  I don't believe that the dead are capable of communicating anymore.




At least not in this dimension.


----------



## TheParser

I have  just learned about this comment from the novelist Stephen King:

*"Monsters are real, and ghosts are real too. They live inside us, and sometimes, they win."*


----------



## ChrisL

I'm still not convinced!    There are no such things as ghosts!  When you die, you are dead.  End of story for you.


----------



## ChrisL

Ever watch that "Ghost Adventures" show.  Man, that poor guy Zack has really lost his marbles, and they never see any ghosts either!    Where are all the damn ghosts, man?


----------



## yidnar

ChrisL said:


> I don't believe it at all.  I don't think anyone can "communicate" with the dead.  I don't believe that the dead are capable of communicating anymore.[/QUOThttps://nypost.com/2016/08/01/meet-the-psychic-who-uses-gift-to-solve-fbi-cold-cases/


----------



## K9Buck

There is an argument among believers that "unclean spirits" sometimes communicate to humans and pretend to be former loved ones in order to trick them.  There is also the belief that humans can invite demonic possession by engaging in communications with such spirits.  Allegedly, that is a reason that the bible warns people to have NOTHING to do with such things, including psychics, Ouji boards, fortune tellers, palm readers or "mediums" that allegedly speak to the dead.


----------



## K9Buck

ChrisL said:


> I just don't believe in supernatural things.  That is just too far out for me.



Do you believe it's possible that there is more to our existence than meets the eye?  Or do you have it on good authority that this is all there is and that, once we  physically die, that's it and we don't go to another dimension such as "Heaven" or "Hell"?  In other words, we just cease to exist.  Is that how it is?  And who died, came back and told you this is how it is?


----------



## K9Buck

task0778 said:


> 'K.   But if you're wrong and I go first I'm gonna be standing there at the Pearly Gates when you get there with my arms folded and saying "So, what do you think now?".



Perhaps some people don't want there to be a "hereafter".  Maybe some of them will be quite angry to "die" and then realize they're still alive but in another dimension.  Maybe some of them just want to "die" for real and to never have another thought and simply want to go into non-existence.  Don't you believe that God grants such souls this wish?


----------



## task0778

K9Buck said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'K.   But if you're wrong and I go first I'm gonna be standing there at the Pearly Gates when you get there with my arms folded and saying "So, what do you think now?".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps some people don't want there to be a "hereafter".  Maybe some of them will be quite angry to "die" and then realize they're still alive but in another dimension.  Maybe some of them just want to "die" for real and to never have another thought and simply want to go into non-existence.  Don't you believe that God grants such souls this wish?
Click to expand...


I think we each have an immortal soul that cannot 'die'.   Nobody goes to hell and nobody goes into non-existence, you just hang around in sort of a limbo doing nothing.   At some point I would assume a soul would eventually decide to get back in the game, whatever it is.


----------

